# Rope for Soap on a Rope



## lillybella (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi,
Does anyone know where I can buy the nylon cord that is thick enough to use in making Soap on a Rope?

I do not want the finished ropes that can be bought at soap supply shops, but the rope on a spool or in bunches.

I think it is 10 mm.

Any suggestions>

Thanks,
Happy Holidays to Everyone 

Lily


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 27, 2013)

Check at a fabric store, they should sell rope on spools.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 27, 2013)

You can also check hardware store especially like Lowes or Home Depot. Not sure if they carry it but you may want to give it a try!


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon.com. The only problem with using rope that comes on a spool is that you have to figure out a way to keep the ends from coming unbraided or unraveling. I finally used a hot glue gun on each end of the rope after I cut it off the spool.  Clip both ends of the rope close to the cut with a paper clip first so it can't come unraveled after the cut.


----------



## lillybella (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you.
What thickness did you buy? Do you have a link, please?

I was using paracord but it was too thin. I heat sealed the ends.
The glue gun is a great idea!


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2013)

Here it is:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001O5NN68/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

